# Ribeirão Preto - SP



## Leonardo M. Gaz

O thread será atualizado frequentemente.









by Imagem Sonora









by TV Thathi









by TV Thathi









by TV Thathi









by TV Thathi









by RibeirãoNet











https://www.ribeiraosul.com.br/site/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/Complexo-Empresarial-Iguatemi-Ribeirao-Preto_2.jpg











by RibeirãoNet









by RibeirãoNet









by TV Thahi











https://www.ribeiraosul.com.br/site/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/WhatsApp-Image-2020-06-17-at-16.24.21.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by Tiago Lacerda











https://vittaresidencial.com.br/blog/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/Ribeir%C3%A3o-Preto-1140x570.jpeg











http://www.trioribeiraopreto.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/heliponto.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

https://www.bild.com.br/uploads/photo/file/866/content_Civitas-DJI_0033b.jpg









https://www.bild.com.br/uploads/photo/file/863/content_Civitas-DJI_0023b.jpg









https://q-cf.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1280x900/163/163918299.jpg









https://wsports.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/Foto-Noturna-Ribeirão.jpg









by Rafael Cautella









Login • Instagram









by Revide


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/819/27209609088_4c97fa0edb_b.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by RG.FRANCA


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by Silvio Tucci Tucci Jr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by I Love Ribeirão Preto









by I Love Ribeirão Preto









by I Love Ribeirão Preto


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

https://www.revide.com.br/media/upload/ckeditor/2019/12/20/5_5AmQrpO.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

https://www.chavesnamao.com.br/imn/0000x0000/D/imoveis/36892/2580149/apartamento-para-alugar-no-bosque-das-juritis-em-ribeirao-preto-sp-5e8ee6f7-1-010-9e3aad37.jpg













https://www.jfcimobiliaria.com.br/foto_/2020/3088/ribeirao-preto-apartamento-padrao-01---desativados-17-02-2020_17-07-48-3.jpg













https://www.chavesimoveisrp.com.br/foto_/2019/2731/ribeirao-preto-apartamento-padrao-jardim-botanico-11-10-2019_16-36-43-5.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

https://vittaresidencial.com.br/blog/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/Image2.jpg


----------



## Marcos DRD

Excelente seleção de imagens! Parabéns!!


----------



## Hello_World

A chegada a Ribeirão à noite pela Anhanguera é uma coisa linda, fiquei impressionado com a imensidão de luzes.

Só deixo a recomendação de postar 10 imagens por post, para não ficar muito picado.


----------



## Rekarte

Seja bem vindo de volta, Leonardo! vc tinha desaparecido, hehe
Boas fotos de Ribeirão Preto, é uma das mais desenvolvidas do interior do país


----------



## victor_hs

Mais uma das belas e ricas cidades do interior paulista. Excelentes fotos 👏👏👏👏


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

Mapa total da cidade atualizada em 2020.









https://i.imgur. com/csemfFM.jpg


----------



## zolin

show as imagens de Ribeirão...


----------



## Pioneiro

Esses telhados vermelhos das primeiras fotos são bem característicos do interior paulista.
Me chamou atenção esses vários viadutos.










https://farm1.staticflickr.com/819/27209609088_4c97fa0edb_b.jpg


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Grande Ribeirão Preto, a cidade é fantástica !


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

http://www.ribeiraosul.com.br/site/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/RBS-Av.-Ang-Gen-Gallo-21-min.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by Pierre Duarte











http://www.ribeiraosul.com.br/site/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/RBS-Reg-Guapore-2-min.jpg













https://www.ribeiraosul.com.br/site/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/Ribeir%C3%A3o-Sul.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

https://www.revide.com.br/media/upload/ckeditor/2019/06/13/foto-aerea.jpg













https://www.revide.com.br/media/cache/80/ad/80ad57b58a3bc7103a4f15fafe190174.jpg













https://www.revide.com.br/media/upload/ckeditor/2019/06/13/ribeirao-preto-2.jpg


----------



## ulilopes

Grande Ribeirão! Cada vez mais pujante e bonita! 👋 👋 👋 👋 👋


----------



## Prado

Não tem como deixar de elogiar Ribeirão Preto. Parece que, a cada dia, se torna mais pujante e ousada.
Ribeirão Preto é uma capital regional com jeito de metrópole. Sempre um prazer poder visita-la. Espero retornar em breve.


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Conheci Ribeirão no final de 97, sempre admirei seu grande desenvolvimento, de longe nem era o que é hoje, talvez fosse o início da da verticalização da região da Fiúza, impressionante como a cidade se transformou em um canteiro de obras em toda cidade, me impressiona que nas áreas mais distantes, onde só tem terra a cidade esta erguendo seus belos edifícios, parabéns aos Ribeirão Pretanos a belíssima cidade, tenho que voltar em breve pra visita la !


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

Sidnei ldn said:


> Conheci Ribeirão no final de 97, sempre admirei seu grande desenvolvimento, de longe nem era o que é hoje, talvez fosse o início da da verticalização da região da Fiúza, impressionante como a cidade se transformou em um canteiro de obras em toda cidade, me impressiona que nas áreas mais distantes, onde só tem terra a cidade esta erguendo seus belos edifícios, parabéns aos Ribeirão Pretanos a belíssima cidade, tenho que voltar em breve pra visita la !


Estão construindo um bairro planejado entre Ribeirão e Bonfim Paulista no Jd. Ólhos d'Água (ver no mapa da primeira página onde fica) já em processo de construção, logo mais postarei fotos dessa região.











https://www.revide.com.br/media/upload/noticias/2017/09/28/09/49/bairro.jpeg



Essa foto mostra o skyline do Jd. Nova Aliança e parte da Fiusa que representam uns 30% da verticalização da cidade, está localizada longe do centro.











https://www.revide.com.br/media/upload/noticias/2019/08/29/14/37/fogo-incendio-terreno.jpeg



Catedral central e parte sul do centro.











https://www.revide.com.br/media/upload/noticias/2019/08/09/13/03/turismo-rp-destaque.jpeg


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Ribeirão Preto não para, impressionante este crescimento da cidade, passará com folga os 700 mil habitantes em 2021


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

O estádio Eurobike (Botafogo), Jd. Botânico, parte da Fiusa e ao fundo os primeiros prédios do Jd. Olhos d'Água:









by ViaAereaBalonismo

Outra parte da Fiusa, Ribeirão Shopping, Jd. Nova Aliança, região do Shopping Iguatemi e Royal Park:









by ViaAereaBalonismo

Jd. Irajá, parte da Fiusa da foto anterior e Jd. Canadá:









by ViaAereaBalonismo


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Cidade bela pra caramba, lindas imagens estas de balão !


----------



## zolin

belíssimas imagens...


----------



## Ale Oliveira

Minha cidade preferida do interior de São Paulo, pós pandemia pretendo visitar a cidade novamente e conhece-la melhor.


----------



## Questore

A pujança de Ribeirão Preto é impressionante, de cair o queixo


----------



## zolin

concordo com você...


----------



## gabrielzoeste

Olha só Ribeirão aparecendo no SSC novamente, saudades da cidade onde eu morei por 6 anos. Essa região do Shopping Iguatemi e Olhos D'Águas , crescendo bastante.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

http://construguiabr.com.br/gsv/rp-vista61.jpg


----------



## Guilherme 08

A seleção de imagens está excelente Leonardo, parabéns pelo thread!!!


----------



## BambamRO

Linda coletânea de uma belíssima cidade!!! Parabéns


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

https://imgbr.imovelwebcdn.com/avisos/resize/2/29/44/56/54/54/1200x1200/1771277232.jpg











by Lidia Muradás









by Betina Braga Barros









by Levi Junior de Moraes









by arquiteta.julianaultado


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by Paulobaqueta


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

https://emc.acidadeon.com/dbimagens/placas_avenida__11072017215355.jpg













https://www.lagoimobiliaria.com.br/foto_referencia/2019/50/shopping-santa-ursula-02-04-2019_17-31-18-1.jpg













https://q-cf.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/161/161641502.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

https://content.r9cdn.net/rimg/dimg/5e/2c/b7ed9e40-city-25491-16a4fa96e58.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by marcosbarbosaimoveis


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by Roberto Fonseca









by imobiliariaprospect









by carlosandreangerami


----------



## gabrielzoeste

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by marcosbarbosaimoveis


Esse prédio fica na Wladimir Meirelles?


----------



## Andre_RP

edit


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

gabrielzoeste said:


> Esse prédio fica na Wladimir Meirelles?


Sim, essa é a traseira do Le Monde Parc.

Imagem do skyline do Jd. Botânico e a região do Pq. Raya.









Essa foto postada pelo Andre_RP no outro tópico mostra melhor o panorama e a localização do edifício.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by Paulo Eduardo C. Nabas









by Fabricio Zerves









by Fabricio Zerves


----------



## zolin




----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by JoãoDias









by maxgmesquita21









by TexMex Brasil


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

https://www.bild.com.br/uploads/photo/file/867/content_Civitas-DJI_0045c.jpg


----------



## zolin




----------



## gabrielzoeste

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> https://www.bild.com.br/uploads/photo/file/867/content_Civitas-DJI_0045c.jpg


Eu acho bonito esse hotel , essa região do Botânico e Irajá e show de bola e ainda mais perto do Raya.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by jmfreitas28









by prefeiturarp









by drone_rp


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

http://www.imobiliariatiagolopes.com.br/imagens/imoveis/20201125152316115.jpg













https://images.squarespace-cdn.com/content/v1/577fbd91cd0f684b63bc43dd/1478618584136-NVXQE5MSK08D8T0RJXW6/Foto+0140.jpg?format=2500w













https://widesysw1505.s3.amazonaws.com/images/widesys/produtos/429_102.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

https://i.imgur .com/98FzAnD.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

https://www.skyscrapercity .com/threads/ribeir%C3%A3o-preto-sp.1457987/page-530









https://www.skyscrapercity .com/threads/ribeir%C3%A3o-preto-sp.1457987/page-530









https://i.imgur .com/uW5JVKk.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by Rafael Brunheroti









by Rafael Brunheroti









by Rafael Brunheroti


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by rafaelcautella









by rafaelcautella









by rafaelcautella









https://i.imgur .com/x5o43L2.jpg









by Maria Lúcia Carneiro de Barros









by rafaelcautella









by rafaelcautella









by rafaelcautella









by rafaelcautella


----------



## Marcos DRD

Linda cidade! Tive a oportudade de conhecê-la, só que há 10 anos. Imagino o quanto deve ter mudado.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by Pedro Turrini Neto


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by StockImageBrasil









by StockImageBrasil









by StockImageBrasil









by StockImageBrasil









by StockImageBrasil









by StockImageBrasil









by StockImageBrasil









by StockImageBrasil









by StockImageBrasil


----------

